# Did someone ask for a limited edition glow Seaview?



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...just wondering, that's all.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

No, but I DID come up with the idea for a glow Gemini XII.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope.
Don't care about glowy things, myself.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Any glow edition model can be painted like a regular edition model.

Assuming one can get one, that is.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Nope.
> Don't care about glowy things, myself.


JP - I'm not necessarily a fan of glow models, but glow toys and games are another thing completely. Just this week-end I picked up "Ka-Bala" at an antique/collectible co-op. It's a 1960s Trans-O-Gram fortune telling game with a very cool glow-in-the dark base and rotating glowing eye. Its a nice companion piece to the glowing "Green Ghost" game.
At night in my studio after the lights have gone out there are pockets of glowing...things... all over the place!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I remember Kabala! 
Well, I should say more specifically I'm not interested in glowy _models_. We certainly have glowy nick-nacks around the house.

I'm gonna paint whatever I build, so making it glowy is pointless to me.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisW said:


> ...just wondering, that's all.


Mc Dougle asked for one on the Glow Voyager thread.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> JP - I'm not necessarily a fan of glow models, but glow toys and games are another thing completely. Just this week-end I picked up "Ka-Bala" at an antique/collectible co-op. It's a 1960s Trans-O-Gram fortune telling game with a very cool glow-in-the dark base and rotating glowing eye. Its a nice companion piece to the glowing "Green Ghost" game.
> At night in my studio after the lights have gone out there are pockets of glowing...things... all over the place!


I got one of those for Christmas one year. It didn't work, couldn't get the eye to rotate at all.

Just likie another Trans-O-Gram toy, Trik Trak. That didn't work, either.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Trans-O-Gram. _*BAH!!! *_


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah... I think a Glow Seaview would be stunning, given its' over all length it would almost light up a room. I've got a lot of old toys from the past, like the Green Ghost game that look very cool in the dark. When Big Frankie was first announced...many members here asked that a Glow version be considered as well... and why not make both? The molds are done and I bet they would sell out in a flash :thumbsup:
Mcdee

PS Any of you guys remember GLO GLOBS...like silly putty that glowed in the dark ...came out in '68 or '69


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Seaview said:


> No, but I DID come up with the idea for a glow Gemini XII.


I _LOVE_ that idea! :thumbsup: And little glow planets w/ rings, and rocket ships...and a bust of John Colicos as Kor, w/ glow eyes...:lol:

As for _Voyage..._, what about that seaweed creature with big glow eyes?:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> PS Any of you guys remember GLO GLOBS...like silly putty that glowed in the dark ...came out in '68 or '69


If that's the stuff I'm thinking of, it left a permanent stain on our coffee table right up until my folks got a new one when they moved in 1992. :lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> If that's the stuff I'm thinking of, it left a permanent stain on our coffee table right up until my folks got a new one when they moved in 1992. :lol:


THAT'S THE STUFF !! It was probably toxic too ! Lifted varnish right off my grandmas' ancient dining room table...man did I get hell for that! But still it Glowed ...so that evened things out:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're making me all nostalgic Mcdee!! I used to love making mummies with the stuff!! I remember they were all shaped like different spooky things in a type of blister pack from memory. The pic on the front of the pack was a haunted house. There was a sister product called Glo-Juice too. 
I had the Green Ghost game as well. Mine was made by Ideal. Same game, different maker. I've been looking for one for years. Mine came in a heavy box. I think it was white with a pic of some kids playing the game on the front. 

Chris.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Chris,

Be careful of glowing stuff from the 60's and 70's, as some of it emits low-level beta radiation. I had an alarm clock that glowed in the dark, and a geiger counter reacted rather violently to it!

Larry

:freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris that was Glo Globs alright...use to coat my hand with it...like a thick glove...and in the dark it looked rather impressive...a ghostly hand floating in the dark...yeah man cool times when you're 13  ...and Larry , I remember the clocks and watches of which you speak...I think they used phosphorescent paint and if I'm not mistaken that meant BAD...what a wacky generation
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> Chris,
> 
> Be careful of glowing stuff from the 60's and 70's, as some of it emits low-level beta radiation. I had an alarm clock that glowed in the dark, and a geiger counter reacted rather violently to it!
> 
> ...


Hi Larry. Back then, as kids we didn't know about these things. According to what we know now, everyone from my generation should be dead!It was just heaps of fun back then, and having survived for 47 years so far, I don't really think some of the old glow toys would kill me. You're exactly right though- we played with some dangerous stuff back then!:freak:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup Chris ...Firecrackers BB & Pellet rifles everything painted liberally with leaded paint from Dinky toys to Playground Helter-Skelters I remember tubes of ointment from the drugstore that were made of lead...you could write with them...magic markers and model glue that had you singing Doris Day tunes in no time flat 
Mcdee .....yet here we are...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Exactly right Mcdee!! Firecrackers were real fun!! I remember dropping a Thunder cracker ( the biggest you could get in Oz) into a milk bottle and running! The bottle was near someones fence. It peppered the fence with shrapnel. What a sight!! Well- we were only 10 at the time.....
Ahhh lead- wonderful lead! Probably made me into the twit I am today! Character building stuff!!

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Since we're talking incredibly dangerous fun for kids, who here enjoyed the thrill of rolling drops of mercury on their hands? I sure did!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Chris,
I rememember playing with mercury! we didi that in science class

I still have a small bottle of it that weighs a pound.

I'm afraid to show anyone, lest I get a visit from a haz-mat team.

back on the dangerous toys front...how about thing makers? (Creeple Peeple etc...) basically an exposed hot plate.

Erector sets? sharp metal and nut and bolts galore


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

*FLUBBER!* 

http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Since we're talking incredibly dangerous fun for kids, who here enjoyed the thrill of rolling drops of mercury on their hands? I sure did!


I remember doing that, myself. It was fascinating to watch. I thought it was only harmful if ingested.  

Speaking of ingesting things: I also remember my mother stopping me from eating paint chips (in case you wonder how I got this way...). :freak: They had a sweet taste.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> You're making me all nostalgic Mcdee!! I used to love making mummies with the stuff!! I remember they were all shaped like different spooky things in a type of blister pack from memory. The pic on the front of the pack was a haunted house. There was a sister product called Glo-Juice too.
> I had the Green Ghost game as well. Mine was made by Ideal. Same game, different maker. I've been looking for one for years. Mine came in a heavy box. I think it was white with a pic of some kids playing the game on the front.
> 
> Chris.


Ahhhh the memories of the bottle of Glo Juice.:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris here's a picture of the old Glow Globs package:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/124/401412041_dc905b8334.jpg?v=0

I too use to play with Mercury (didn't everyone?)...Hey did your Mothers use to wrap pennies and nickels in wax paper and stick them in Birthday cakes. For some bizarre reason this was all the rage when I was about six years old...and if you didn't break a tooth or choke to death you could actually make (almost) a dime...yessiree cold hard cash...no waiting. Man if Mothers did that today the social workers would have a field day...
Mcdee
PS...Chris...you must have a photographic memory...Your description is 100% of what the ol' Glow Globs packaging was all about...


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> You're making me all nostalgic Mcdee!! I used to love making mummies with the stuff!! I remember they were all shaped like different spooky things in a type of blister pack from memory. The pic on the front of the pack was a haunted house. There was a sister product called Glo-Juice too.
> I had the Green Ghost game as well. Mine was made by Ideal. Same game, different maker. I've been looking for one for years. Mine came in a heavy box. I think it was white with a pic of some kids playing the game on the front.
> 
> Chris.


I actually have a Green Ghost game in my basement. The box is in rough shape, but otherwise it's fairly complete (if memory serves).

Edge


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah HARRY,the glo-juice was fun! I painted rude words everywhere with it. It was great stuff- I wonder why they took it off the market......:freak:

Thanks heaps for the pic Mcdee! It bought back some cool memories. As for a photographic memory, I wish!! I think I have a cracked hypothalamus. Sometimes I have trouble seeing what I'm saying clearly. I've been known to contradict myself on more than one occasion!! The Glow Globs was one of my all time favourites and it's one of those memories that's always stayed with me.

You're a lucky man Edge! I had a chance to pick up a complete sealed one about 18 months ago, but I couldn't justify the hundreds of shekels the guy wanted for it. Take good care of it mate. They're apparently like gold!! 

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had a Thing Maker and also have the molds from the Girlie version that molded flowers and things... It was exactly like the Thing Maker but it had different colors on the heating element and the Goop came in pink, yellow, etc. They came out with a new Thing Maker a while back that works like an Easy Bake oven with a light bulb. I was able to rig it up to take the old molds and popped out some 60s rubber tongues, snap together skeletons, scars, fake claw fingernails, etc. Back then I worked in an office type setting but it was more like the shop at Mythbusters, so instead of doing work we all made cool 60s toys in the shop... 

I remember playing with Mercury too... and in school even! Nowdays they would quarantine the school and send in the Hazmat team or something lame. Never killed me or my friends... It just might have made us goofier I guess. 

I remember having a trick cigarette cutting toy guillotine. It was one of those joke things where you put your finger in the top and a swinging (METAL!!) blade would rotate around your finger and cut a cigarette in half in the bottom hole. If you weren't careful and also slammed your other hand down on the top of the guillotine, you could really mess up your finger! They would never sell that now but it was cool in the early 70s. A toy guillotine with real blood stains on the front!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

*Ottawa IL; glow putty*



LGFugate said:


> Chris,
> 
> Be careful of glowing stuff from the 60's and 70's, as some of it emits low-level beta radiation. I had an alarm clock that glowed in the dark, and a geiger counter reacted rather violently to it!
> 
> ...


If I remember the story, three used to be a factory in Ottawa, IL where employees (mainly young women) painted the glowing numbers on watches with radium-based paint. Every so often, they would lick their brushes to give them a nice point. Many of these women developed various oral cancers, and a friend of mine who taught chemistry in Ottawa told me that some parts of the cemetery are still slightly radioactive.

On a lighter note, a friend of mine stuck that glow putty on one of the hands of his Creature from the Black Lagoon model kit. He got so freaked out byt the glowing paw that night that his mom had to take the model and put it in the bathroom.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

We have my wife's "Picadoo" ThingMaker, and I have about a dozen of the monster and creepy crawler molds. But until just now I never thought to do a search for the goop. As it turns out there is a thriving market for the stuff out there!
Ah yes, glo-juice! I remember my cousin and I playing with that at his house...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah man...all those kid toys were great...they did something ...they glowed or blew up or moved or were extremely cool ...not like the Nerf nineties or the tame 2 thousands...so Yeah I think a 3 foot Seaview and a two foot Big Frankie that Glows brilliantly in the dark would be just too cool...:thumbsup:
...and would look super with all my old GITD models and toys!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball ...

http://www.truveo.com/SNL-Happy-Fun-Ball/id/2131696510


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Yup Chris ...Firecrackers BB & Pellet rifles everything painted liberally with leaded paint from Dinky toys to Playground Helter-Skelters I remember tubes of ointment from the drugstore that were made of lead...you could write with them...magic markers and model glue that had you singing Doris Day tunes in no time flat
> Mcdee .....yet here we are...


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.brix.de/bibliothek/liederbuch/_images/doris_day_1.gif[/IMG-LEFT]

_Que será, será
Whatever will do, will do
I'm high as a kite on glue
Que será, será._


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zorro said:


> Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball ...
> 
> http://www.truveo.com/SNL-Happy-Fun-Ball/id/2131696510


That reminds me of 'SUPER BALL'... that bounced so incredibly high that I'm sure a few of them ended up in orbit....I threw my brothers' Super Ball of the rooftop of my Uncles apt, the Carlingwood Towers in Ottawa Ont in 1969 into the parking lot below...it hit a Mustangs' windshield and bounced at a 45 degree angle (at what I thought were Super Sonic speeds) towards the Orion Galaxy. Man was my brother mad... later on they made these balls Glow in the Dark too! I guess my wanting a GITD Seaview stems from my troubled childhood 
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I remember those superballs vividly, and that they came in at least 2 sizes. I wonder why they pulled them off the market? Too many reports of broken windows, lamps and vases, probably. :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

REMEMBER GOLDIE HAWN ?
[IMG-LEFT]http://povonline.com/images3/goldie1.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
_Laugh-In >>>> Man what teenage boy didn't strain their eyes trying to read all the body painted messages :thumbsup:_

Fond memories indeed...

Hey how about a model
of Goldie Hawn?

Glow in the Dark of Course!


Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> REMEMBER GOLDIE HAWN ?


She's still around, you know. She's done a few things since _Laugh-In_. 


mcdougall said:


> . . . Man what teenage boy didn't strain their eyes trying to read all the body painted messages :thumbsup:


What messages? :devil:


mcdougall said:


> Fond memories indeed...
> 
> Hey how about a model
> of Goldie Hawn?
> ...


Well, at least that's one female figure kit that might be practical to injection-mold in styrene. No undercuts, if you know what I mean . . .


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So Dave,.. what are the chances of a Glow Seaview ? In light (pun intended) of the Glow Voyager being released, I'm hoping the chances are good 
Mcdee


----------

